# Some more pic's



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice job, I like all the bracing so the stub ups are straight. 

No rigid elbows?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Nice job, I like all the bracing so the stub ups are straight.
> 
> No rigid elbows?


 Thanks. No rigid 90's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

We set the strut so that it was below the top of the slab after it was poured.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful work Willie.

Cant wait to read what the critics have to say.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nice job.. what is it??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> nice job.. what is it??


A hair salon.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> nice job.. what is it??


It is a parking deck. That has a 1600amp service and 2-450KW generators which feed emergency power for 3 other buildings.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> A hair salon.


 How did you guess?:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> How did you guess?:whistling2:


Gee. I thought it was a roadside fruit stand.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Gee. I thought it was a roadside fruit stand.


 Thats on the other side of the building.:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Is that a gear room for the building, which happens to be located in a parking garage?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It's a electrical room with one switchboard in it and about 12 panel boards, the lower room has 2- generators in it and the fire pump for the whole complex it also beside the electrical room.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It's a electrical room with one switchboard in it and about 12 panel boards, the lower room has 2- generators in it and the fire pump for the whole complex it also beside the electrical room.


I see. 

When you answered "Parking garage" I was wondering WTF you needed all the power for :thumbup:


BTW, why don't we turn your thread into a free-for-all like you did with mine!?!?! :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It's a electrical room with one switchboard in it and about 12 panel boards, the lower room has 2- generators in it and the fire pump for the whole complex it also beside the electrical room.


Boring. :sleep1:

I'm only interested in romex jobs. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

HackWork said:


> BTW, why don't we turn your thread into a free-for-all like you did with mine!?!?! :laughing:


 :laughing: Ok thats fine.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Boring. :sleep1:
> 
> I'm only interested in romex jobs. :laughing:


 Sorry no pictures of romex. Maybe if you look close you might see a piece used for temporary lights.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Sorry no pictures of romex. Maybe if you look close you might see a piece used for temporary lights.:whistling2::laughing:


Why are you whistling? :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Why are you whistling? :whistling2:


 I don't know. I must have click the wrong smilie. BTW welcome to the forum.:laughing:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I hate when the conduits in a deck come out all willy nilly with 6 conduits pointing in 10 directions.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

That's one good looking rack, very nice work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> I hate when the conduits in a deck come out all willy nilly with 6 conduits pointing in 10 directions.


 They are plumb and square when they come out of the slab.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> They are plumb and square when they come out of the slab.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nyerinfl said:


> That's one good looking rack, very nice work.


You can use that on women also :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Welcome to the forum.


 Welcome to the forum there Peter.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> You can use that on women also :laughing:


 Let us know how that works.:laughing:


----------

